# Thoughts on the AAPC A&P Course?



## alwolfgram (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all,

There are some older posts on this topic, but I thought I'd see if there is any fresh information.  Has anyone recently tried the AAPC A&P course, and would you be willing to share your experience?

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## HSMOLINSKI (Aug 1, 2012)

*AAPC A&P course*

HI Amy,

I took the A&P class online through AAPC a few months ago.  I thought it was very good.  It was well organized, by organ system.

Heather


----------



## texancoder01 (Aug 5, 2012)

*AAPC A&P course*

I thought it was a joke!  Very elementary!  I can read....don't really need the person on the disc to read it to me!  I was very disappointed!


----------



## nguernsey (Aug 7, 2012)

*AAPC A&P course*

I purchased it a few weeks. I have a job with a major insurance company that involves translating ICD-9CM codes to ICD-10 codes for claims. I basically bought it for the CEU's. It is very rudimentary. If you want to gain an indepth understanding how it all works, I recommend the, "ICD-10-CM Coder Training Manual" by AHIMA.


----------



## berryc (Aug 8, 2012)

If you buy it for CEU's you will not be disappointed.  But I also found it to be very elementary.  It was not what I had hoped for!


----------



## mbuskirk@rrohio.com (Aug 14, 2012)

texancoder01 said:


> I thought it was a joke!  Very elementary!  I can read....don't really need the person on the disc to read it to me!  I was very disappointed!



I bought it but havent done it yet but i didnt get a disc.  Should I have received one?

Thanks
Mary


----------



## alwolfgram (Aug 14, 2012)

*AAPC A&P Course*

Thank you to everyone who responded.  It seems that the consensus is that this course is geared more toward those with less experience or who are less familiar with A&P.  

Thanks Again,

Amy


----------



## consultingbykristin (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried the A&P course offered through AHIMA?  Is it more advanced perhaps?


----------



## alwolfgram (Aug 23, 2012)

*A&P*

I have heard more positive things about the AHIMA class, but I'm not an AHIMA member so I am not personally familiar with their course.  I've also heard that the WI Medical Society class is more intermediate and interactive, although from the description on the website it looks very similar to the AAPC course.  I have spoken with the WI Medical Society folks and have been told that their course is *not* the AAPC course.


Amy


----------



## Susan (Aug 24, 2012)

alwolfgram said:


> I have heard more positive things about the AHIMA class, but I'm not an AHIMA member so I am not personally familiar with their course.  I've also heard that the WI Medical Society class is more intermediate and interactive, although from the description on the website it looks very similar to the AAPC course.  I have spoken with the WI Medical Society folks and have been told that their course is *not* the AAPC course.
> 
> 
> Amy



Amy;

The AHIMA course is no more advance then the AAPC course, plus the cost is about 3 times more expensive for less CEUs.  AHIMA does not have audio to go along with the modules, but AAPC does.  If the WI Medical Society appears to be very similar to the AAPC course then I personally would want the AAPC course.  

Have a great day.


----------

